
Show HN: Fluugi – Find cheapest multicity roundtrip - mikface
https://fluugi.com
======
olijka
Is there only a limited set of cities available?

~~~
mikface
Yes, so far there is. It's about getting more data from more airlines, now I
get data only from 4 (Ryanair, Wizz, Easyjet, Volotea)

------
timvdalen
That's really cool and surprisingly cheap. UX is great as well, very clear and
I could find what I wanted to see very fast.

~~~
mikface
Thank you :) Glad it helped :)

